# Do you consider religion a 'hobby'?



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

First, I will apologize for posting this here since it is so far off ANY hobby topic, at least as far as I see it. Maybe you'll agree, maybe not. I have messaged and emailed Hankster about other things and got no response, so I figured there was no point in doing so for this. This is the forum I frequent, so I thought that was the only way to get noticed.
In the 'Odds and Ends/other hobbies' section of HT there is a post about the Islamic celebration of Ramadan. It goes into great detail about the ritual, its purpose, quotes from the kuran, and various videos explaining it, and one celebratory video relating to one person's conversion to islam.
I don't feel religion is a 'hobby', and therefore I don't feel posts promoting it should be on a hobby related website. Given current world events, the fact it is a post about an islamic ritual doesn't help, but I wouldn't feel less incensed if it were a christian, buddhist, sikh, jewish or any other sect based post, and had quotes from their various texts.
I come to this site to read about hobbies, not religion. If I had a desire to read about religion, there are plenty of websites where I can do that. If the general consensus is that I should shut up and mind my own business, I'll do that, and depart.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

I think its ok to say something like _*"Thank God the Animal Pit/Dungeon production process has moved forward a bit"*_, lol. But in serious reply: Nope. There are plenty of religious websites.

If I wanna see some religious rite, whether it be a first communion, a conversion to islam, or sacrificing to Cthulhu in animated recreation, there are *other* places to find such.:dude:

They have rules against that sort of thing here. It also includes politics and other subjects that make people's heads collectively explode.:freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What????????? I can see this being yanked pronto


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't consider religion a hobby, but I do consider my hobby a religion!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

We just sorta went thru this over at another forum that resulted in a locked thread. So, in before the lock, 3, 2, 1,......


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I follow this hobby religiously....


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hank doesn't own HobbyTalk, nor moderate here any more.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

This gets my vote for weirdest thread in a long time.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

No, but I do have a holy communion model kit!

brian


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Bless me Verlinden, for I have sinned. It has been 4 days since my last build...........


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Hank doesn't own HobbyTalk, nor moderate here any more.


Then who does? As I mentioned, I've emailed him a couple times for other things (adult area for one); now I know why I haven't gotten replies. So who are we supposed to contact for whatever?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

kitkarma said:


> Bless me Verlinden, for I have sinned. It has been 4 days since my last build...........


Amen, brother!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> This gets my vote for weirdest thread in a long time.


I will second that vote. And hope this gets locked.

Rob


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

1bluegtx said:


> No, but I do have a holy communion model kit!
> 
> brian


Really? That's weird. Do you have any pix?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow.

Even putting religion in the title, ballsy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I consider religion a delusion.

But that's just me.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

"And now for something completely different..."


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

You will understand the whole story if you read the thread in the *odds and ends* section. It's by a "spammer" program. The "person" in question has only made about a half dozen posts since joining the forums....and they are all about the Muslim faith. Nothing to do with building and painting kits.

Posting it* here* is obviously an attempt to get whatever powers that be to moderate the thread and the spam program out of existence. Probably not a good idea to actually discuss the topic of religion since its against the rules, and I dont wanna get banned. But go read the posts if you are interested in hearing about Muslims.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> First, I will apologize for posting this here since it is so far off ANY hobby topic, at least as far as I see it. Maybe you'll agree, maybe not. I have messaged and emailed Hankster about other things and got no response, so I figured there was no point in doing so for this. This is the forum I frequent, so I thought that was the only way to get noticed.
> In the 'Odds and Ends/other hobbies' section of HT there is a post about the Islamic celebration of Ramadan. It goes into great detail about the ritual, its purpose, quotes from the kuran, and various videos explaining it, and one celebratory video relating to one person's conversion to islam.
> I don't feel religion is a 'hobby', and therefore I don't feel posts promoting it should be on a hobby related website. Given current world events, the fact it is a post about an islamic ritual doesn't help, but I wouldn't feel less incensed if it were a christian, buddhist, sikh, jewish or any other sect based post, and had quotes from their various texts.
> I come to this site to read about hobbies, not religion. If I had a desire to read about religion, there are plenty of websites where I can do that. If the general consensus is that I should shut up and mind my own business, I'll do that, and depart.


I think that the info on the other forum was a good idea 2 be an "FYI"....
I think "Griffworks" w/ now check this out (an upper-level moderator on HT)
& deal appropriately... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Disco58 said:


> ChrisW said:
> 
> 
> > Hank doesn't own HobbyTalk, nor moderate here any more.
> ...


Yes, just who is in charge here? Is there anyone in authority, or is HobbyTalk now a lawless jungle where the strong survive and the weak get eaten?


----------



## evoo (Jul 6, 2013)

scotpens said:


> Yes, just who is in charge here? Is there anyone in authority, or is HobbyTalk now a lawless jungle where the strong survive and the weak get eaten?


For those who reject theistic religion, what else _can_ it be?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Time for a Tune :thumbsup:
Lets All Sing Along!

Lyrics:
beware of the blob
it creeps, it leaps, it glides and slides
across the floor
right through the door, and all around the wall
a splotch, a blotch
be carefull of the blob
repeat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK5jyVCdXwc


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just sitting here waiting few the fireworks to start so I thought I'd peek in. Well wadda ya know. There's going to be a fireworks show right here. Suggestion. Let the odds & ends board enforce their rules and we stick to ours.
The only reason this isn't locked already is because its a holiday weekend and moderators have lives too


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought it had something to do with Hobby Lobby.
From my understanding Griffworks is the "person-in-charge" of this board. I may be wrong, but I have had no problems with the running of this forum, and I would like to keep it that way. So I have not been formally introduced to the upper level management.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

That Spongebob gif is creepy. :freak::freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah he is creepy...That's why in my Creatures Cruiser dio ...
He's about to get smoked.... 
Denis


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Here's a cute raccoon. Everybody likes raccoons.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, we'd be much better off turning this into a cute animals thread.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

According to "Darulz" religion is a taboo subject here. These type threads in other forums can get nasty, I think most of us who post here are easy going, level headed and probably would not do that but I think it is best to stay away from such discussions.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=149655


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmjrTcYMqBM

And, I hate raccoons. They're the reason I have to get up at 5:30AM to put the garbage out instead of putting it out the night before.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Actually, I consider religion a delusion.
> 
> But that's just me.


I agree wholeheartedly! Although when I knocked my Billiken Dracula off of its shelf and onto the garage floor, I did curse and then embrace the invisible man in the sky. Completely out of my comfort zone, I said a small, silent prayer that Dracula would be unscathed...but to no avail. Then I realized it was Sunday. Dracula's fall was my punishment for working on Sunday! Thankfully both of my neighbors were out of town for surely I (and Bela) would have been stoned to death...as a proper, just and commanded punishment! Have a good day friends and enjoy life!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Merciful Zeus!


----------

